
Maryland AG says it's OK for police to spy on smartphone users - fearfulsymmetry
http://dcinno.streetwise.co/2016/02/04/maryland-residents-are-spied-on-by-police-via-smartphone-says-ag/
======
bediger4000
How is this not a violation of the USA's 4th Amendment?

And seriously, don't people like Attorneys General take oaths to defend
constitutions and so forth? Why do "law and order" types take such a careless
attitude towards the Constitution? I think the Maryland AG should be ashamed.

~~~
mgamache
IANAL -- Someone who knows this better then me can chime in, but I think there
is less protection for 'business records' that contain information about you.
I think the AG is arguing that by using your phone you are sharing info with
businesses and it's that info that is not protected. Maybe they are just
cutting out the middle man and grabbing the info that would otherwise be
available to any other business? The article is vague on the legal principles
in play.

~~~
bediger4000
That's kind of my point. The 4th Amendment is really quite plain and clear. So
why do the "shave it until it's transparent" thing that US courts and lawyers
always do? Why change the plain meaning of the words into something that only
a lawyer can understand, and only a mildly shady law enforcment officer could
love? Stick to the plain meaning. If that means the AG and police have to work
harder, then so be it. Otherwise, change the words so we can all understand
them.

Oh, I guess that wouldn't work, because it would invalidate Lee Greenwood's
"Proud to be an American ('Cause at least I know I'm free)".

------
pigpaws
Reason #53,842 to NOT live in Maryland. "the FREE state" my ass.

~~~
oneJob
I just moved from Baltimore to Austin. I've also live in Corpus Christi,
Phoenix, and New York City each for at least 5+ years. I already miss
Baltimore. I new nothing about it, besides being familiar with the
stereotypes, before moving there (spouse got into Hopkins, so Baltimore was
part of the package deal), and I fell in love with it. I was sad to move away.
Maryland in general was beautiful. But Baltimore, beyond the affordable cost
of living, being on the water, and the bonus of living near D.C. and NYC,
well, Baltimore is a rad, raucous, beautiful, sad, historic, electric, harsh,
real fucking American city. I was there, and participated in, the uprising (as
well as the _months_ of _peaceful_ protests leading up to that time that
received _zero_ national press), and have never experienced such a beautiful
and powerful response to such a horrible challenge in any of the other cities
I have lived. Baltimore, I fucking love/miss you.

